

McDonald's will accept selfies as payment - ForFreedom
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/mcdonalds-accepts-selfies-as-payment/

======
thret
Given how often those Monopoly sets get completed (never) I am assuming this
will be equally rare. It is one of the better promotions I've seen though -
spend the advertising budget on free meals to customers, get shared like crazy
through social media.

